# AW Release 6



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

AW Release 6

I love the new Karmann Ghia, Ford GT, and Riv. Looks like a winner

http://www.motorcitytoyz.com/


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Constructive criticism alert!!!!!

Judging by that camera angle, the GT40 and Carmen Ghia look like they sit nice on the chassis, but the others have a 4x4 stance.....Better get the dremels warmed up for so post grinding.

As far as the way they look, a very nice job on the bodies.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i am more excited about this release than anything else AW has done in a while... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

If they would get away from all of the cars having the Tuff-Ones tires and wheels, they could set some of these bodies lower. I'm getting pretty good with my dremil though. Some of these cars look stupid with those wheel combos. If you drop em and change tire and wheels they look awesome! That's why I love this hobby. You can tweek the chassis, tweek the tires and wheels, tweek the body...who let that bird in the house?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If they used stock skinnys they could get the body way lower... but stock skinnys would cook with this motor. Would be hard to get your car moving that way..


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Yea these look like a hit, I just inquired about 4 cases of them. If they do the same low numbers as the last time t-jets were released they will sell out fast.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

The amx's and ghias look good. Im not too high on T-jets but may get the bronze ghia and r/w/b amx. 

Bring on the next batch of XTs!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Looks like I may have to lift my AW ban temporarily.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice..*

Too bad I am BROKE...


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I've got a bunch of dot magnets ready and waiting...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TK Solver said:


> I've got a bunch of dot magnets ready and waiting...


are you going to need them? i thought AW was putting them under all the new Tjets too... are these Thunderjet Ultra-Gs?

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I love the Dodge 440 and the Camaros, totally awesome looking cars with great paint schemes, like Rick said, this is an exciting release coming our way, better then the last few releases.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That's a very nice release. I really want all of them.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Wonder why the top set of cars have the windows blacked out and the bottom set are clear? Hope they come in clear.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

like them!


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

Has everyone seen this?

http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/extras.aspx


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

did you notice the black wheels? i hope they come out on the release cars.....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

T-Jet Racer said:


> did you notice the black wheels? i hope they come out on the release cars.....


yeah, on the Dodges. i thought it was a mistake or something. would be cool if it wasn't...

--rick


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm sure these will be @ Bob Beer's Super Bowl Show tomorow - but can we expect anything else from AW tomorrow...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ummm, they have black wheels...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Got mine today. Woohoo! Too much on the honey-do list to get really in-depth, but I definitely agree that the quality has improved. In addition to the new crown gear, I kinda think the driven gear on the top plate is new... The cars just feel tighter and more buttoned down. So far I tore into the silver blue Riv... I already removed those window posts and opened the side windows. More info and some pics as soon as I have time...


----------

